# Phone power off after screen timeout



## Tjrssibelle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello, my rooted strat started acting up yesterday; whenever the screen is out the phone powered off and I have to turn it back on multiple time in the day, but if the phone is plugged this doesn't happened. Any idea on how to fix this? Thank you

Sent from my Stratosphere


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

hmm could be a malfunctioning phone or battery.. i think if you did a factory wipe it could fix it but im not the most advanced at these types of things. If the factory wipe doesn't work and no one else tries to help you will prob have to contact Verizon


----------



## Tjrssibelle (Nov 9, 2011)

I finally did a factory reset and that seems to have fix the problem...hopefully it wont happen again


----------

